# New to archery and website...Hi from AZ



## redheadirishgrl (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi all,

Like the title reads, I'm new to archery. Any helpful info would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* redheadirishgrl. Have fun here.


----------



## JigsN Rigs (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey welcome to the site


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## ecwarren (Aug 6, 2010)

:welcomesign: To AT! :darkbeer:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to the site. From another AZ member.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT. I Lived in Yuma for several years. :darkbeer:


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign: To Archery Talk!


----------



## Bernd (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi,
welcome in the world of archers

Greetings from Germany


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome to AT !!!


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*hi!*



redheadirishgrl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Like the title reads, I'm new to archery. Any helpful info would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!


Welcome!

TONS of info on here.

And alot of good people.

Just ask, and you'll recieve many answers.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcomesign: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------

